# 2021 sprigged Tif 85 now planning 2022 weed control



## 4Mfarms (Jul 4, 2021)

I’ve heard/witnessed a ton of good info on Rezilon being used in Bermuda fields. Here’s the scoop:
Heavy black soils in central Texas. Cultivated field converting to tifton hay field 60 acres total. Field was limed/fertilized according to soil specs for sprigg establishment then field cultivated two weeks prior to sprigging. Sprigged April 20, 2021. Rained 1” very next day and for 3ish following weeks (15”+) not allowing any Diuron preemergent application. A heavy crop of crabgrass seeded out before I could even think about getting into field to spray anything. Tif 85 was getting beat out by crabgrass. I shredded and waited 2-3 weeks for regrowth, then sprayed 1 oz/ac Pastora and got a solid kill on regrowth.

Fast forward to now July 4 (1 week post Pastora spray) and Tif 85 is prevalent everywhere just not spreading yet. You can easily see the sprigging rows.

My question: Do I spray Rezilon in February to suppress Crabgrass problem knowing the tifton runners won’t be able to take root until late summer? I can run a few passes with field aerator to ‘break’ the barrier at some point if that is an option.

Or do I spray Pastora once again but obviously earlier to get crabgrass killed before seed and let tif 85 runners spread and root?

Pics are day of shredding June 10


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

That is a tough call. Rezilon will definitely hurt pegging and I would lean towards waiting until it is mostly established and filled in, using Pastora to beat back the crabgrass. I sprayed Rezilon in Feb and runners still aren’t pegging down. On the other hand, we know that heavy crabgrass pressure will hinder bermuda growth also. Tough call, but I lean towards Pastora.


----------

